# feeding live trout



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

i have live trout in the pond outside my house i catch...there are some small 3 to 4 inchers...can i feed them to my rhom? healthy or full of disease?


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

anything from outside is has a big chance of carrying disease/parasites/pollutants/toxins. i wouldn't recommend it, unless you want to quarantine trout. definitely risky.


----------



## Nuance (Jun 12, 2005)

OCTane said:


> i have live trout in the pond outside my house i catch...there are some small 3 to 4 inchers...can i feed them to my rhom? healthy or full of disease?


Id do it after a quarantine... it will be a big ass mess though

or you could look at it this way... piranhas eat wild fish, in the wild all the time... those fish arent quarantined. You would catch the fish and eat it right?

hey whatever you do, just make sure you film it and post it on p-fury


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

My suggestion is dont feed LIVE trout feed them dead. Feeding them live will increase the chance of your fish getting a desease. When i caught my perch fomr an ice fishing trip i de-scaled them (took a hella long time) and filled them. I gave them a quick boil to kill off any parasites tha could be in it, but didnt boil it too long for it to really cook.


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

My buddy goes fishing all the time and limits out on trout. He cleans and freezes them before feeding. He just saws off a little piece and thaws it. His fish LOVE it and it really isn't that big of a mess. I'd imagine the freezing kills any parasite or disease because he's been doing this awhile and his fish are perfectly healthy.

Regards,

B


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ah freezing forgot about that. If u want to feed it frech right of the lake as i did then a slight boil owuld be your best option but if u want to save it and re use it form time to time freezing would be your bets option


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Is this pond natural or stocked? I dont know if I would feed them stocked because I keep hereing bad things about fish farms. Bad diet and such.


----------



## patriot (Apr 17, 2005)

OCTane said:


> i have live trout in the pond outside my house i catch...there are some small 3 to 4 inchers...can i feed them to my rhom? healthy or full of disease?


hows about not feeding live trout to your piranha.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

First of all i would defintly recommed freezing it first to kill any parasites.

Second of all what kind of trout would you be feeding your p's. there are many types of trout. German Browns, Mud trout, Sea Trout, Rainbow Trout the list goes on. Some trout are pinker then others, Sea Trout and Mud Trout are 2 of the pinkest. Pink fish Normally Contain Omega 3 fatty acids which are really not good for your fish's diet. ocassionally it wouldnt be bad as a treat, but i defintly wouldn't use it as their everyday food.

I myself do feed trout to my p's for a treat. Normally when i go fishing i save the heads to bring back to my p's. the love Chewing on the big Skulls!







Its always fun when you can catch or contribute to your p's diet with your own power to kill...... i just wish i could swim threw the water with my p's and catch wild raw fish in my own teeth!


----------

